# suggestions for home canned meals



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I do a lot of chili and stew and chunky spaghetti sauce. What are some other things you guys can for a quick meal? I have mostly poultry, chicken, duck, guinea, turkey and some pork and goat. I've canned a lot of just meat too.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am quite sure you are better at canning than I am, but I boiled a turkey and two hens until the meat fell off the bones and after picking it good, then put it in some store bought barbecue sause, several containers as I remember, (But the wife got them on sale) in a 3 gallon pot and brought it to a boil and canned it. 
I just chopped it all up real good and it was even better after heating it up than it was just cooked. 
I did deer meat that way also and had the same results.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That sounds good. I make our BBQ sauce from scratch too.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I bake a turkey covered in foil starting at 10 at night, at 325Â° F. Then the next day I cool it (oh and the house smells so good), and take it off the bone, tear it apart and pack it in quart jars, half white and dark meat, pour the liquids from the pan into the jar. Pressure cook it. 
It is good with a recipe of half turkey, with half grapes, celery, mayo, s&p, and sugar and toasted almonds. (Serve alone or in a whole wheat sandwich) Also, with a bit of the liquid made into gravy over potatoes or bread. An easy turkey pot pie if you put together a potato or crust for the bottom or top, and add potatoes, onions and carrots to the turkey.
The turkey is so moist after all that cooking, it's good just in a sandwich with butter and S&P. 
Venison is just as good, cooked with a bit of beef suet, then after processing, added to a stew of dehydrated veggies and water, with seasoning, excellent stew.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

My grandmother always canned vegi soup.So do I everyyear and when we need something fast its soup and grilled cheese sandwhiches.I do meat also, but I did some ham chunks and they are great to use in green beans and ham and taters together.Then I do the ham chunks and potatoes and onion and green peppers for breakfast and fried eggs.We eat breakfast food any time.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I like making those "15 bean soup" recipies. I add medallions of whatever sausage and can it in pints. If done in pints, one person can open a jar and have lunch or supper with an added salad or sandwich.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The warm, gooey part of the chicken pot pie. Just open the jar and top with dough and bake. Yummy.


----------



## mtc (Dec 23, 2005)

Baked beans. You can have them with hot dogs or serve them on toast. Not exciting food, but it's filling.


----------



## RedHairedBonnie (Mar 1, 2006)

This is a slight drift...I've tried making BBQ sauce and have not find one that the family likes...would you all mind sharing your recipes, that's one thing I still need to buy.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Bonnie, I don't really have a recipe, I just mix it to taste.
Brown sugar and/or honey and/or molasses and/or jelly
Salt
Onion powder
Vinegar or homemade fruit wine or cider 
Cayenne pepper
Garlic powder
Tomato paste

If the family prefers bought BBQ sauce try mixing mostly the bought sauce with some extra ingredients and gradually cut the bought sauce down until you are making it all from scratch. Don't forget the onion powder when you are making it.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I've historically canned veggies and am only beginning to can meat and other things. 

A couple of things that work well for us, for quick meals, are canned chili, vegetable beef soup, and a real good taco bean soup. It has corn, black beans, chilis, hamburger meat, taco seasoning, and probably a few other things in it.

I cooked 2 or 3 rabbits in a pot, pulled the meat from the bone, and mixed it with barbecue sauce as mentioned above - took a LOT of sauce! I was surprised. I froze that, but plan to can it next time. Freezer space is too expensive and the longevity isn't as good.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm on a roll here! I've done 28 qts yest and today. Half chili and half veggie/bean/chicken soup. Want to try something different too. This is our 'it is summer in Texas and way too hot to cook, leave a jar in the sun to heat and then eat it' meals. LOL


----------



## Peggyan (Dec 5, 2003)

Meatballs are good canned. I brown them in the oven on a broiler pan and put them in the jars while they are hot. Cover with hot tomato juice and process 10 lbs pressure for 90 minutes. We have them on spagetti or in a homemade hot dog bun for a sandwich.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

We can....

chicken fajitas (onions, bell peppers, chicken, and what ever seasoning) - open the jar and add tortilla shells and salsa

BBQ chicken - Serve on bread for sandwiches

chicken, mushroom soup, onion soup mix in jar - pour over rice

Caribbean jerk - bought seasoning at Sams and added to jar of boiled chicken and water.. Serve over rice


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

You can make chicken vegetable soup and can it. When you heat it up you can add noodles or cooked rice with it.


----------



## RedHairedBonnie (Mar 1, 2006)

Peggyan said:


> Meatballs are good canned. I brown them in the oven on a broiler pan and put them in the jars while they are hot. Cover with hot tomato juice and process 10 lbs pressure for 90 minutes. We have them on spagetti or in a homemade hot dog bun for a sandwich.


Quick question...you use tomatoe juice and not sauce?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I like to make roll ups (round steak rolled up with onion, bacon, and mushrooms) and they turn out great.  

Also, soups, especially pea or bean with smoked meat. VERY popular around here. Another favorite is Brunswick stew from the old Kerr cookbook.

Pony!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

A question for turtlehead or anyone else that's made it.
For the canned taco soup do you just use the regular recipe, put into jars and process? I'm assuming I would use the pressure canner, but how long and how much pressure?

We really like this soup, but I've never thought about canning it. What a good idea.
Thanks

prairiegirl


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I've just finished canning sausages. Lots of sausages. 

I canned some raw in peant oil, some fried in lard, some with lentils and vegetables, some in broth, some in tomato juice.

I am sick of sausages.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I used some of the homemade sausage in soup for a different taste.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Chili con carne, sauerkraut with pork, apples, and onions, veal and mushroom stew, beef stew, sweet and sour spareribs, confit and vegetable soup, spiced gound meat, and chicken piperade.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Chicken piperade?

Sounds intriguing. What is it? Recipe, please?

Pony!


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Pony said:


> Chicken piperade?
> 
> Sounds intriguing. What is it? Recipe, please?
> 
> Pony!


Piperade is a mixture of onions, peppers, and plum tomatoes cooked in olive oil. I added a bit of garlic and then canned it over chicken legs.

We even have a giant piperade contest in the summer, over here. Usually, piperade is eaten with fried Bayonne ham (like Parma ham, it is raw cured and very dry and chewy...gotta slice it paper thin). Piperade is also sometimes cooked with eggs...some stir the raw egg into the mixture and cook it til set, some serve it over fried or scrambled eggs.

The peppers used are the long and flavourful ones from Espelette, a pepper-growing town in the Basque country. But bell peppers can be used, too.


http://www.fiery-foods.com/dave/espelette2.asp


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

Brunswick stew from the old Kerr book-
1/4 pound bacon,1 chicken,10 tbsp flour,2 cups water,1 cup potatoes(cubed),1 quart tomatoes,2 cups butter beans, 2 tsps,onions, chopped fine,1 1/2 cups okra,4 tsps salt,1tsp sugar,1/2 lemon sliced thin,1 tsp. celery seed,1/2 tsp cloves,1tsp pepper,1/4 tsp cayenne pepper.
Cut bacon in cubes and fry until crisp and brown.Cut chicken into pieces, put into frying pan with water. Cook slowly until done. Add more water if necessary to prevent scorching. Remove chicken from bones. Add chopped vegetables, salt, sugar,lemon and spices. Bring to boil and pack product and liquid in Kerr jars to within 1 inch of top. Put on cap, screw band firmly tight. Yield 6-7 pints
Processints 75 minutes and quarts 90 minutes at 10 lbs pressure.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

Here's another one from that good old Kerr book!
Chicken a La King:
1 five pound chicken,4 level tbsp. flour,1 tbsp salt,2 chopped pimientos or red peppers,1 quart chicken broth,1 large can mushrooms,1 chopped green pepper.
cut chicken into pieces, add 3 quarts water and cook until tender. Cool, remove meat from bones and cut into small pieces. Dissolve the flour and the salt in a little of the cold broth and add to the remainder of the broth which has been heated. Cook until slightly thickened, stirring to keep free from lumps. Add mushrooms, pepper, pimiento and chicken. Heat to boiling and fill jars to within one inch of top. Put on cap, screw band firmly tight. Yield 5 pints.
Process: pints 75 minutes and quarts 90 minutes at 10 pounds pressure..

Really strong winds are blowing.. we are in for severe storms tonight.. no planting for me today so I may as well type out recipes!LOL


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Bumping for new ideas

So far I've done a few different soups (Sweet Potato Chowder, Aloo Mutter Soup, Butternut Bisque), Baked Beans and Indian Rajma.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

PixieLou, please elaborate on your Indian Rajma.
Pony, do tell about your steak roll ups. 
Would appreciate recipes and details on the other ideas too. You gals rock!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

*Charly* I started with the recipe in this thread, but used kidney beans.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=367598

I left out the brown sugar, allspice and bacon. Instead I substituted the traditional Rajma spices - cumin seeds, cumin powder, coriander, turmeric, garam masala - which I dry roasted. I subbed out some of my onion for green chiles, garlic and ginger.

I'll be trying Indian Chole soon. I'll do the same as with the Rajma, except sub the traditional Chole seasoning - chana masala, garam masala, mango powder, chile powder, cumin, coriander.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Chunky Spaghetti Sauce

Take a large pot and put 7 qts of water in it, mark where this level is and dump the water out. Put in all the ingredients and add water, broth or tomato juice to the level of the mark. You shouldn't need a lot.

#10 can of chopped tomatoes in juice (about a gallon of chopped fresh tomatoes packed down)
1 or 2 cups of diced meat (I'll frequently open a qt jar that is already processed and dump it in.)
1 cup chopped onions
1 cup chopped bell peppers
1 cup chopped summer squash
1 cup cooked garbanzo beans
1/4 cup chopped parsley
4-5 cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons fresh basil (can use dried, adjust for taste according to how strong the basil is)
1/2 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
salt to taste (about 6-7tsp if there is no salt in the tomatoes)

Stir everything together well then dip it into 7 sterile qts (14 pts). Try to get a good balance of the ingredients in each jar. 

Alternatively, divide each of the ingredients except the tomatoes and herbs between the jars without mixing in the pot. Mix the herbs with the tomatoes and fill the jars leaving 1/2" headspace. Use a long handled spoon to stir the ingredients.

Process as for meat. If you prefer to add the meat later, process for the veggies instead following current blue book guides.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

I've canned stuffed cabbage(halupki) and it turned out great. I do a lot of soups, cabbage soup (which I had today)split pea, bean soup, veggie soup with meat, stew, spaghetti sauce with meat and mushrooms,chili and diff. sauces. I did a few turkeys and are good for soups or hot sandwiches.


----------



## carogator (Sep 11, 2010)

didaho said:


> I've canned stuffed cabbage(halupki) and it turned out great. I do a lot of soups, cabbage soup (which I had today)split pea, bean soup, veggie soup with meat, stew, spaghetti sauce with meat and mushrooms,chili and diff. sauces. I did a few turkeys and are good for soups or hot sandwiches.


I finally got my wife's attention with your post. She wants to know what process you used after making the halupki. She makes a great one. Thanks, James


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

susieM said:


> Piperade is a mixture of onions, peppers, and plum tomatoes cooked in olive oil. I added a bit of garlic and then canned it over chicken legs.
> 
> We even have a giant piperade contest in the summer, over here. Usually, piperade is eaten with fried Bayonne ham (like Parma ham, it is raw cured and very dry and chewy...gotta slice it paper thin). Piperade is also sometimes cooked with eggs...some stir the raw egg into the mixture and cook it til set, some serve it over fried or scrambled eggs.
> 
> ...



My parents live in France and my father is famous for his piperade.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

carogator said:


> I finally got my wife's attention with your post. She wants to know what process you used after making the halupki. She makes a great one. Thanks, James


carogator
I make my halupkies in the oven. I stuff 3-4 large ones in a quart jar with the sauce and process @10#'s for about 1 hour. I had some the other day and boy they hit the spot.

Hope this helps

P.S. pressure cooker is used


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sloppy joe
Taco Meat
Ground meat with peppers and onions
Beanies and weenies (I never have hot dogs on hand (hate the things) so when we do get in the mood for this it's ready to go without a trip to the store)

All a great start to "something" I can it up when the 93% or better ground meat is on sale....like a few weeks back.

I second wanting more info on Pony's steak roll ups.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

has anyone canned meatloaf?
Would you just cook it as usual and then cut it up and can it?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

sbanks said:


> has anyone canned meatloaf?
> Would you just cook it as usual and then cut it up and can it?


My first thought is it would be too dense to heat and kill germs properly. Meatballs work as there is air space (or liquid) between them. Meatball shaped meatloaf maybe?

Great...now I'm thinking of doing meatball in a mushroom sauce (my favorite way to have meatloaf). Something else to now add to the "to do" list as mushroom season is just around the corner.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Jackie Clay cans meat loaf. I don't have access to my copy of her book at the moment (it's upstairs somewhere...) IMO, if you can meatballs, why not meat loaf?

ANYway, roll-ups in the jar. Yummy, easy, and pleasing to the whole family. 

I make my basic roll-up recipe, fit the rolls into wide-mouth pint jars, and can for 90 minutes (forget which ingredient needs the longest processing time. Probably the mushrooms).
*
Basic Roll-up Recipe*

Round steak, cut into pint-jar size width and pounded flat
finely chopped onion
finely chopped mushroom (or dehydrated mushrooms)
bacon, cut into roll-up sized lengths
salt
pepper

Place a piece of round steak on table. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Place one slice bacon on steak the long way. Sprinkle steak with mushrooms and onions. Roll tightly from a short end, and push into a wide-mouth pint jar. 

Repeat until you've filled the jars. Depending on how much meat I have, I can usually fit 3 or 4 per pint.

Cap and process at 11 pounds pressure for 90 minutes.

If you want, you can make up some gravy using beef bouillon and add 1/4 cup or so to the jar, but it's not necessary.

'Round here, if roll-ups are on the table, I have to make sure there's a big ol' bowl of mashed potatoes and another bowl of green beans to go with the meat.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

No offense is intended to anyone so I won't get into specifics, but my Master Food Preserver training compels me to point out that some of these recipes would not pass testing and would NOT be considered safe to can per the current canning guidelines. Some of them have been well-documented as patently unsafe for canning.

It is, of course, your choice to ignore the guidelines and accept the associated risks but please at least be aware that there are serious safety issues, including the potential of botulism, associated with some of the recipes posted in this thread.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Which recipes are not safe?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

judylou said:


> No offense is intended to anyone so I won't get into specifics, but my Master Food Preserver training compels me to point out that some of these recipes would not pass testing and would NOT be considered safe to can per the current canning guidelines. Some of them have been well-documented as patently unsafe for canning.
> 
> It is, of course, your choice to ignore the guidelines and accept the associated risks but please at least be aware that there are serious safety issues, including the potential of botulism, associated with some of the recipes posted in this thread.


We've covered this issue many times over the years here on HT.

We're well aware of the government's deep and abiding interest in our food supply.

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Pony:
I can meatloaf. I am not really a meatloaf person but, if I had nothing, Meatloaf would be a kings meal. Having said that. i actually do like the meatloaf I have canned. I keep it in the canner for 120 min. at 10-12 lbs. You really dont have to worry about burning it since you will probably be under 275 deg. 
I know some people put catchup in their meatloaf. i do not. I have had sloppy joe scorch and didn't want it repeated in the loaf. 


I do mine in pint wide mouths. There is enough for 2 people in one pint.


http://canningusa.com/IfICanYouCan/TechniqueMakingPate.htm


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Just Cliff said:


> Pony:
> I can meatloaf. I am not really a meatloaf person but, if I had nothing, Meatloaf would be a kings meal. Having said that. i actually do like the meatloaf I have canned. I keep it in the canner for 120 min. at 10-12 lbs. You really dont have to worry about burning it since you will probably be under 275 deg.
> I know some people put catchup in their meatloaf. i do not. I have had sloppy joe scorch and didn't want it repeated in the loaf.
> 
> ...


Thanks! We've a lot to put by, because we decided to see if we can eliminate the expense of keeping the freezer running.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

PixieLou said:


> Which recipes are not safe?


I'm not sure exactly which ones, but anything with a thickener has tested has not safe (flour, cornstarch, rice, noodles, etc) - the clear jel for canning is an exception as long as you follow the directions, I think. Some people follow the guidelines and some don't. To each his own. There are lots of discussions in the archives that will explain more on the why's if you want more details.

Thanks, Pony, those roll up sound wonderful!!


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Just Cliff said:


> Pony:
> I can meatloaf. I am not really a meatloaf person but, if I had nothing, Meatloaf would be a kings meal. Having said that. i actually do like the meatloaf I have canned. I keep it in the canner for 120 min. at 10-12 lbs. You really dont have to worry about burning it since you will probably be under 275 deg.
> I know some people put catchup in their meatloaf. i do not. I have had sloppy joe scorch and didn't want it repeated in the loaf.
> 
> ...


*Correction*

That should have been 90 min. I was on the wrong line on my sheet! (i will try to wear my glasses more)


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Just Cliff said:


> *Correction*
> 
> That should have been 90 min. I was on the wrong line on my sheet! (i will try to wear my glasses more)


:sing: Thanks Just Cliff, it's good to know I'm not the only one that does that!! I guess "well done" is better then under done.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 26, 2014)

Pony said:


> I like to make roll ups (round steak rolled up with onion, bacon, and mushrooms) and they turn out great.
> 
> Also, soups, especially pea or bean with smoked meat. VERY popular around here. Another favorite is Brunswick stew from the old Kerr cookbook.
> 
> Pony!


More info on roll ups please


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

When processing Deer I take the ribs and cut them just shorter that a wide mouth pint jar, roll the up or cut apart and pack them into jars and can them with barbeque sauce... Hubby's favorite, I wish deer had more ribs..


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

myrtle55 said:


> More info on roll ups please


Now, I know I posted that on here a few years ago (about the same time as the post you quoted). 

I'll try to get back with the recipe in a couple of days, but in the meantime, you should be able to use the search to find it.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Could you post your fajita and mushroom soups recipe. I'm not very good at guessing.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Something I like to can for a quick meal is something I call Pot Roast in a Jar.....I take steaks or roast (we usually have an entire cow in our freezer--we are beef farmers, so the old cows get eaten ) whatever I want to use up, and fill a quart jar about 1/4 to 1/3 full of meat, then I add onion and peeled carrots and potato to fill the rest of the jar.......Feel free to pack it all in the jar as tight as you can, it will shrink quite a bit after processing.
Add salt to taste (about 1 tsp) and process at 10lbs pressure for 90 min.

Something else I do is brown some ground beef and drain it, then pack it dry into a quart canning jar, again process 10lbs pressure for 90 min, it is very tender and not dry at all, great meal starter.

I have also canned browned ground beef in tomato sauce 10lbs pressure for 90 minutes....lots of recipes call for beef and tomato sauce, and when you've canned them together they taste like you spent all day making your meal.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

For any of you reading these recipes that may be new to canning, please note: When someone posts to can at 10 lbs. pressure, that is ONLY for where they live.

You must use the correct pressure for where you live, which is based on your altitude. Where I live as an example, we can at 12 lbs. pressure.

Just pointing that out - no offense meant to anyone here but when you post what pressure, that will not apply to everyone.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you all for posting these. They are all inspiring to make me want to can more.


----------



## melfay1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I wanted to can some chili earlier this year, but everything I read said that it was advise not too. Do you can yours any differently and what type of canning process do you use?


----------



## melfay1 (Jun 4, 2014)

After you can the meat, you leave it in your pantry and not in the refrigerator.


----------



## midwesterner (Mar 8, 2009)

The National Center for Home Food Preservation at the University of Georgia has a recipe for Chili Con Carne. As long as any deviations are minimal (adjusting the levels of spices, for instance), chile is safe to can using that recipe.


----------

